# Estação Meteo na Praia Fluvial do Penedo Furado



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2013 às 20:31)

Boas pessoal

Hoje num passeio em familia passei na praia fluvial do Penedo Furado e para meu espanto deparo-me com uma estação Davis instalada no meio do rio e com sensor de temperatura da água 

Eis as fotos 
















Depois andei a pesquisar quando cheguei e encontrei os dados online e para meu espanto existem muito mais  se forem todas iguais temos uma vasta rede de Davis instaladas

Link : Penedo Furado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 22:04)

Muito interessante.
Estou curioso para ver as temperaturas minimas do próximo Inverno,isto partindo do principio que os dados continuarão disponíveis,espero que sim.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2013 às 22:06)

Este mês ja teve uma maxima de 40.4 e minima de 10


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Sabes se as restantes estacões instaladas junto às praias fluviais apresentam dados fiáveis?

Fiquei curioso com a minima de 5,4ºC desta estação.
http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/beachSensServer/2012_praiaemdirecto/location_day_711.html


----------



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2013 às 22:40)

Boa pergunta.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Ago 2013 às 00:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sabes se as restantes estacões instaladas junto às praias fluviais apresentam dados fiáveis?
> 
> Fiquei curioso com a minima de 5,4ºC desta estação.
> http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/beachSensServer/2012_praiaemdirecto/location_day_711.html



A pressao está descalibradissima.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Ago 2013 às 07:52)

Deve ser algum projecto de um fundo comunitario ou de alguma camara municipal ainda abastada
A instalação e a protecção (roubo) deixam muito a desejar, será que neste Inverno vai funcionar


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2013 às 09:25)

Por aquilo que vi no local, pertencem a fundação Vodafone e existe mais umas largas dezenas de estações espalhadas pelo pais.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 09:54)

Tenho uma duvida, esta e as outras estações da fundação vodafone instaladas junto às praias fluviais, deixam de emitir dados no Outono/Inverno?

O mapa está assim:


----------

